# (help ID) cpu - ic - ram



## necromancer (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello and thanks for viewing

i am trying to get more info on these ceramic IC / cpu / ram ??

would really like to find out if there collectible or if i should put them in a beaker
this is the first time i have seen items like seen in photo 4a & 4b

thanks once again, your always a great help

Dave C.

----------------------------------------------------------

photo 1a & 1b (purple)

gold top with window showing gold framed silicon chip has 24 gold legs (pins)

markings on the top = (has a outline of the state of texas)
TMS
2708JL
P7801

markings on the bottom =
D2708A/52
SINGAPORE




-----------------------------------------------------------

photo 2a & 2b (purple piggyback chip)

gold top with 28 ports on top has 40 gold legs (pins) mounted on the bottom aprox 4 

milimetres from the edge (lots of pure gold saulder)

markings on the top =
first top marking
(2█)

Second top marking
mostek 8318
MK38P70/02H
97400R
PAT. PEND

markings on the bottom =
malaysia
97400




----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## necromancer (Feb 22, 2013)

photo 3a & 3b (purple)
Gold top with 16 gold legs (pins)

markings on the top =
F with a line over the top and bottom
8121 R53
MB8264-20




----------------------------------------------------------

photo 4a & 4b (purple)
2 Gold tops with 18 gold legs (pins)

markings on the top = 
(inside first gold top)
8034 AM MK
malaysia
MK4332D-4

(inside second gold top)
8034 AM MK
malaysia
mostec
CC13




----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## modtheworld44 (Feb 22, 2013)

necromancer

If you look at the chip with the texas state on it you'll see an "i" in the middle,these are made by Texas Instruments company.Those are old style EPROM chips from what I've read most have good yields.



modtheworld44


----------



## auratus72 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi, also try www.cpu-world.com this website has a searchable database for vintage cpu, ic etc.


----------



## Geo (Feb 23, 2013)

http://www.cpu-galaxy.at/CPU/cpu_overview.htm

http://www.uchobby.com/index.php/2007/07/15/identifying-electronic-components/

http://www.cpu-collection.de/?tn=0


----------



## necromancer (Feb 23, 2013)

thank you,

i have found no info at all.

have had a PM from a member asking about all 4 ceramics, he wants to keep them but without info i cant really sell or trade

thanks again


----------



## necromancer (Feb 23, 2013)

modtheworld44 said:


> necromancer
> 
> If you look at the chip with the texas state on it you'll see an "i" in the middle,these are made by Texas Instruments company.Those are old style EPROM chips from what I've read most have good yields.
> 
> ...




thank you modtheworld44, the chip i have does not have an I or a TI
in the outline of texas and it looks like there is more gold in these then other chips i have seen


----------



## necromancer (Feb 23, 2013)

Mostek MK38P70/02H is a microcontroller of the piggyback variety (used for testing), worth around $15 each

MB8264-20 is RAM (Fujitsu) not worth saving

MK4332D-4 Mostek RAM, again fine to scrap

2708s are EPROMs, fairly common ones

John Culver
Curator
The CPU Shack Museum

http://www.cpushack.com

i offered to send him the Mostek MK38P70/02H free of charge, if he has no need for it it will go to the member that PM'ed me


----------



## Jimmi (Mar 4, 2013)

Check for the Intel chips. I sold my collection for over $12000. Intel collectors go nuts for old chips.


----------

